# Transfer DRI Ownership and Lose Reservations?



## Csfink (Aug 3, 2014)

We recently transferred our ownership as part of purchasing another timeshare ownership.  DRI now says that we forfeited our reservations. Nowhere in the Transfer Document did is say anything about losing upcoming reservations for the current year. Has anyone else had this experience? Can they do this? We are current on our MT fees and received the points.  How can they take them away?  The new ownership specifically says it begins in 2015.  Would appreciate your help!  Thanks.

Cheri


----------



## kalima (Aug 4, 2014)

*not sure*



Csfink said:


> We recently transferred our ownership as part of purchasing another timeshare ownership.  DRI now says that we forfeited our reservations. Nowhere in the Transfer Document did is say anything about losing upcoming reservations for the current year. Has anyone else had this experience? Can they do this? We are current on our MT fees and received the points.  How can they take them away?  The new ownership specifically says it begins in 2015.  Would appreciate your help!  Thanks.
> 
> Cheri



but if this is true then perhaps the new owners can get a guest cert for you so you can use it this year?


----------



## kalima (Aug 4, 2014)

*sorry*

I misunderstood you at first...sounds like the new TS co. owns your Diamond points now...sorry


----------

